# PCB de amplificador de 400w ladelec



## cevv (May 23, 2008)

Alguien en este  foro  podria  conseguirme si es  muy  amable   la  pcb´   del  amplificador de 400w de www.ladelec.com   pero  la  pcb que  necesito  es la del  amplificador  que  usa  transistores de salida   complementario.     ya que la cuasi-complementario  esta  en esa misma  web.    
      Si  alguien la  posee porfavor envienmela  por  correo,  por  mensaje  privado,  o  si  quiere  puede  publicarla  aqui.      
      La  verdad  es que  llevo  meses  esperando  esa  pcb´ al  igual  que  la  pcb´ del  preamplificador de esa misma web.

     gracias  es  todo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Yo tengo el pcb de la melody de 400watts, que esta completo y probado. no se cual es la etapa de ladelec. este esta en stereo. los transistores de potencia, son los mj15003 y 15004 de motorola, y van colocados en los disipadores de calor, que deben ser enormes!

aqui esta el esquema, por mensaje t mando el circuito. :evil:


----------



## rssivan (May 23, 2008)

te paso otro pcb del melody de 400w ademas unas fotitos de la placa armada. esta pote es excelente, armala sin miedo te va a sorprender. saludos


----------



## cevv (May 24, 2008)

SAludos.
    Fijense  la  pcb´ que  solicito  es la de este  esquema


----------



## cevv (May 24, 2008)

pero gracias  de todas  manera por el amplificador melody.     Ese  amplificador tengo  casi  lista   la  tarjeta  solo  me  falta  montarles  los  driver tip 41c  y  los  condensadores de 1000uf 100v.

      TEngo  una  pregunta  para  ustedes  que  ya  lo  ha  probado,   lo  que  pasa  es que  la  fuente  que  tengo  es de +/-75Vcd.  y   necesito  que el  amplificador  pueda trabajar  en 2 ohmios.     Que  tengo  que  hacer o  modificar?
      O  solo   tengo  que  añadir  más  transistores  en  la  salida.   Les  comento  que  pienso  usar  los  2sc5200 y los  2sa1943.    pienso  usar  14, osea 7npn y 7 pnp.
      podrá  trabajar a 2 ohmios  con esas  condiciones?


----------



## cevv (May 24, 2008)

tengo  unas  fotos,  pero es muy  grande y no puedo adjuntarla, como  puedo  hacer para  comprimirla y posteala.

   volviendo  atras  el  preamplificador el  cual  también   necesito es el que se muestra más abajo.     pero  necesito la pcb´ porque  el  metodo  que  uso  para  hacerla  es  el  transfer-termico,  osea el de la plancha.


----------



## rssivan (May 24, 2008)

hola cevv, todo depende de la fuente, que amperaje tira la fuente?


----------



## cevv (May 24, 2008)

fijate el  transformadorr que tengo,  era  uno que usaba  un  amplificador  peavey de 800w.    el  modelo era Cs-800.  creo  que es  bastante  adecuado  pienso  colocarle  4 filtros de 10.000uf 100v.    La  fuente  ahi  veces  que  llega  a los  +/-80Vdc,  cuando  las  condiciones  del tendido electrico  son  optimas.
       La  potencia  exapta  del  transformadorr  no la  sé,   no  he  tomado  sus  medidas!


----------



## rssivan (May 24, 2008)

deberia servirte, igual a ese circuito yo lo he simulado con la pc deberia buscarlo en mi computador y simularlo con los datos q me das +/-80v en 2ohms. luego te cuento pero en teoria deberia servir. la unica duda que me queda es si los transistores soportan esa tensión. saludos


----------



## rssivan (May 24, 2008)

hola cevv pude encontrar la simulacion del circuito, es la version cuasicomplementaria pero basicamente es el mismo circuito, utilice como transistores de salida el mj15003\4 porque el simulador no contaba con los transistores que vos elegiste como salida; con +\- 80v y 2 ohms de carga el circuito parece estable incluso llega a entregar 900w por lo menos en teoria, todo depende de la potencia que pueda entregar la fuente. tene en cuenta de montar los transistores sobre unos buenos disipadores (mucho nunca es suficiente, por lo menos para mi jaja)
te dejo el archivo de la simulacion en "proteus" si no tenes el programita descargatelo de la web es una buena herramienta a la hora de experimentar con estos diseños. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

mira rssivan: el circuito que posteaste del pcb de la melody esta fallado, ya lo he comprobado, le erra bastante mal en la conexión de:

1) TIP31C confunde base con colector.
2) en los driver de control de bias, los que van con los diodos, tambien estan alteradas las patitas, comprobalo con el esquema y los datasheets
 t lo digo pq yo intente hacer ese ciruito y luego comprobe los errores.

gracias de todos modos.[/u]


----------



## rssivan (May 24, 2008)

dj draco comprobe lo que decias y tenes razon en el pcb monta el tip41c al reves gracias por la observacion. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

de nada amigo, solo ayudo para que no le pase esto a nadie mas, pues al ser un transistor de alta potencia, y mal conectado, creo q podria volar todo el trabajo.

Lo que me paso a mi con el 2Sd driver, es que en el circuito que vos posteas, solo deja las conexiónes para hacer con cables, yo lo hice impreso, y tuve que cruzar la patita 2 con la 3 (visto de frente).

nos vemossssssssss


----------



## tupolev (May 25, 2008)

Hola DJ DRACO, este PCB lo diseñe hace 4 ó 5 años y lo postee en www.diyaudio.com y con un nick diferente al actual, si te fijas el PCB sirve para el Melody 200 w y 400 w. alterando los valores de algunos componentes y girando los TIP 41c y TIP 42c.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

sip, los mj15003 y 15004 soportan una tension de corte maxima de 140 voltios, lo cual se logra con +-70volts.

la melody q estoy armando le pondre +-65volts, para estar seguro. ese voltaje se logra con un transformador de unos +-45 a 50 volts.
sugiero bajen ese voltaje un poco para no quemarlos.


----------



## RALPH (May 25, 2008)

Tupolev , exactamente en donde ese forum es demasiado grande , saludos.


----------



## tupolev (May 25, 2008)

Hola RALPH, el post fue aqui :http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/show...e08255&threadid=90098&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 25, 2008)

Como siempre, tupolev con sus proyectos de altisima calidad...

felicitaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> ..... y lo postee en www.diyaudio.com y con un nick diferente al actual, ........



! Valla valla ¡ Ahora resulta que nos venimos cruzando desde hace tiempo sin saberlo.


----------



## tupolev (May 25, 2008)

Saludos Fogonazo, el mundo es un pañuelo, jejeje.
Veo mucha gente por el foro preguntando sobre el amplificador Melody, si algién lo armó, si funciona, que tal suena y muchas cosas más.
Pienso y si me dan permiso en el foro, en postear todo lo que experimente con estos amplificador de 200 y 400 wrms, ya que hice ambos mucho tiempo atrás, con sus PCB's correspondientes (algunos habreis visto fotos de esto, seguro).

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2008)

Mas que darte permiso, habria que *! PEDIRTE ¡* que postees tu experiencia en esos notables diseños.

Saludos


----------



## cevv (May 26, 2008)

rssivan,    cuando escribi:

        "Tengo una pregunta para ustedes que ya lo han probado, lo que pasa es que la fuente que tengo es de +/-75Vcd. y necesito que el amplificador pueda trabajar en 2 ohmios. Que tengo que hacer o modificar? 
O solo tengo que añadir más transistores en la salida. Les comento que pienso usar los 2sc5200 y los 2sa1943. pienso usar 14, osea 7npn y 7 pnp. 
podrá trabajar a 2 ohmios con esas condiciones?".

        Yo me refería al  amplificador  MELODY,  está   practicamente  lista,  el  otro  amplificador  de 400w ladelec,   es  para  adaptarlo  a  otro  amplificador.
        quisiera  saber  si  el  MELODY  puede   trabajar  en  2  ohm y con una  fuente casi  de +/- 80Vdc.

      El transformadorr que tengo, era uno que usaba un amplificador peavey de 800w. el modelo era Cs-800. creo que es bastante adecuado pienso colocarle 4 filtros de 10.000uf 100v. La fuente ahi veces que llega a los +/-80Vdc, cuando las condiciones del tendido electrico son optimas. 
La potencia exapta del transformadorr no la sé, no he tomado sus medidas!

     quisiera  que  me asesoraran para  conocer  los  parametros  que  necesito para  que el  amplificador MELODY  funcione  adecuadamente y sin problemas con  dicha  fuente.    y  si  es  posible los  2 ohmios en la salida.


----------



## rssivan (May 27, 2008)

hola que tal si esos transistore podrian trabajar con los-/+80v ya que la tension de corte es de 230v en 2ohm te recomiendo que pongas los 14 transistores montados en un buen disipador de calor con ventilacion forzada si es posible. saludos


----------



## cevv (May 28, 2008)

Simulaste  el amplificador MELODY  400W con esa  tension (+/-80Vdc)?

porque es el que boy a hacer  para  mi,   el  otro  amplificador (400w ladelec)  es para  adaptarlo  a otra  etapa  de potencia como  se los  mencioné  anterirmente.
es  todo  gracias!  aunque  al  parecer  nadie  tiene  o no  quiere  publicar  las  pcb´ del  amplificador  400w  ladelec.


----------



## rssivan (May 28, 2008)

hola cevv si si estuve simulando el melody con +/-80 volts y no tiene ningun problema es mas estoy usando unos transistores de menor rendimiento que esos que vos elegiste ya que el simulador no cuenta en su libreria con esos transistores y la respuesta es lineal hasta los 850w en 2 ohms, igual si te quedan dudas y estas con miedo de quemar los transistores de salida ya que vales muchos$$$$$, armala con un par de transistores de salida y hacela andar con una carga de 8 omhs hasta que estes seguro de que todo marcha bien. luego de chequear mil veces el pcb y probar de que todo esta en orden, monta la potencia con todos sus transistores. en el foro hay una publicacion muy buena de como poner a punto un amplificador. espero haber sido de ayuda, saludos y a tu dispocicion.


----------



## rssivan (May 28, 2008)

ahi te dejo la simulacion del amplificador melody con 14 transistores de salida si bien no son los mismos que vas a usar el circuito es el mismo, incluso el 2sc5200 y su complementario aguantan mas tension que los que use yo en el simulador te adjunto tambien una imagen de la simulacion por si no cuentas con este programita, un abrazo


----------



## cevv (May 29, 2008)

Rssivan  muchas  gracias  por tu  ayuda!
   en  lo que me desocupe de la universidad trataré  de  poner  en  marcha  el  proyecto.  ta  la  tarjeta  está  lista.     Pero   no  consigo  un  disipador  grande  para  los  14  transitorers.


----------



## ARAMCH (May 31, 2008)

Hola. Soy neofito en la materia...pero no encuentro el pcb del amp melody 400w donde van los transistores MJ. Y como me quiero armar un amplificador de estas potencias aprox. entonces quiero tener todo claro para dicidir que sería mejor...tampoco me quedo muy claro si los trans TIP41c y TIP42c estaban ambos invertidos en el pcb con los componentes, o solo el TIP41c. Quisiera saber si este amp melody de 400w sería un monoamplificador o esta configurado como stereo, ¿?...ya que enrealidad necesito armarme un monoamp, no demasiado complicado, pero tampoco de baja potencia. Este foro esta muy interesante y se aprende bastante leyendo todas las discusiones, etc...y me alegra mucho tanta intensidad y dinamismo en el idioma que nos une, el castellano. Saludos a todos...y gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

Buenas amigo, yapostee el esquema y el circuito. el esquema esta en mono, y el circuito esta en setreo. t puedes dar cuenta por la etapa de preamplificación o por la cantidad de resistores de salida.

la cosa con los transistores de potencia es que deben ser montados sobre el disipador de calor, no en la plaqueta, ya que disipan muchisimo calor y es perjudicial. incluso no se pueden refrigerar convenientemente.

t recomiendo que montes los transistores npn en 1 disipador y los pnp en otro por el tema de la alimentacion...(para que no haya cortos).

debes hacer los agujeritos de las patitas y de los agujeritos de cada transistor en el disipador, luego colocar grasa siliconada, luego colocar un aislante de mica (para aislar el transistor del disipador), luego mas grasa siliconada (para transferir el calor del transistor al disipador), luego colocas el transistor sobre la mica con grasa, luego colocas unos nipples o cuellitos plasticos para aislar el tornillo de fijacion del disipador, luego colocas los tornillos que sujetan los transistores.

finalizado el montaje suelas los cables que faltan(base, emisor, y en uno de los tornillos de arriba colocas la tension de alimentacion (carcaza)).

saludos


----------



## tupolev (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola, mirar que pinta tiene el Melody 400+400 wrms montado en su caja.
Buena refrigeración, protector de altavoces por canal, transformador toroidal de 50+50 vac, 800 va, 4 eletroliticos de 10.000 uF 100 vdc 8.4 amp , vumeter, etc.
Estoy preparando la documentación del Melody 200 w y del 400 w. la subiré al foro en 2 post diferentes (uno para cada potencia), asi que paciencia.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## gustavo moyano (Jun 4, 2008)

amigos tupolev y dj draco les cuento que ya tengo todos los componentes para armar los dos amplificador- voy a hacer un sistema 2.1 stereo 200w+200w y 400w para el sub-woofer pero tengo un problema con las bobinas no se como hacerlas espero me puedan ayudar, saludos y suerte


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 7, 2008)

Tupolev, he estado observando tu amplificador.  Deberias observar que has colocado mucha ventilacion interna en tu amplificador, pero observa que apenas hay circulación de aire exterior dentro del gabinete. Lo único que hace el aire caliente es dar vueltas dentro del amplficador, lo cual será un grave problema cuando le hagas trabajar a grandes regímenes.

Mi consejo es que hagas circular el aire desde la parte delantera a la trasera mediante rejas de aireacion delanteras y dos turbinas en la parte trasera, de forma que el aire ambiente penetre por el frontal, pasando por los refrigeradores, y salga absorbido por las turbinas en la parte trasera.

Tambien un consejo es no dejar las turbinas siempre encendidas. Un detector de temperatura a 90º que encienda toda la refrigeración mediante una ptc, sería ideal para tal cometido.  El rango ideal de temperatura es la activacion a 90, y la desactivación a 40º. Es un rango muy razonable.

Te evitarías el molesto ruido de las turbinas cuando esté sonando a poco volumen.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

Eso es verdad, lo de la ventilacion es necesario que se entienda que debe ser exterior hacia interior.

lo de las bobinas no recuerdo bien, busco y t lo posteo.

en cuanto a la foto de tupolev, quisiera saber que tipo de pre le hiciste, pues parece bastante reducido el tamaño de esa etapa,.

tambien quiero saber...los transistores de potencia se encuentran a los lados verdad?, yo tenia pensado otro sistema, pero ese parece muy bueno, cuando lo arme posteo fotos.

lo que me faltan son ciertos componentes que aqui donde vivo son imposibles!


----------



## tupolev (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola tecnicdeso y DJ DRACO, perdonar los dos por no poner la tapa del amplificador, la quite para que se viera el interior, de haberla puesto no hubierais cuestionado el tema de la ventilación y hubierais entendido por que lo hice asi (la tapa lleva las ranuras de entrada de aire).

Saludos cordiales


----------



## huki (Jun 17, 2008)

hola tupolev soy huki de arg- y soy nuevo en el foro.primero un saludo a todos los del foro segundo es que estoy muy contento de poder ver que alguien tiene los amplificador melody armados,llevo mucho tiempo querer armar los dos tengo los componentes el esquema el transformador pero no el pcb para armarlo y mucho menos las espesificaciones de las bobinas que estos tienen.les cuento que tengo armado un amplificador de la marca plaquetodo armado y funcionando,despues de quemarlo tantas veces pero lo hice andar,bueno espero puedan ayudarme con el pcb y las bobinas para los melody.saludos suerte y hasta un nuevo e-mail.


----------



## huki (Jun 30, 2008)

amigos nose si estan tan ocupados para responder mi mensaje pero es que ya tengo todo para armar el amplificador de 200 y 400w de melody pero nose como hacer las bobinas de salida alguien me podra decir como hacerlas y si el pcb de tupolev esta bien para usarlo en mis placas bueno espero alguna respuesta.gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno amigo, me pongo feliz por vos q conseguiste todo, a mi me falta el transformador, y bueh, el alambre para esas bobinas debe ser de 2mm de diametro algo gruesito, y creo q son 14 vueltas sobre aire de 1 pulgada y media algo asi. luego busco bien y t lo posteo.

espero q t funcionen bien.

debes estabilizar la corriente de bias en amboscanales en el transistor del driver


----------



## huki (Jul 1, 2008)

dj draco yo tambien me pongo feliz por que alguien constesto mi mensaje.bueno gracias te cuento que el transformador lo tengo gracias a mi patron ya que trabajo en una fabrica de elevadores de tensión y me lo regalo no se si viene al tema pero bueno,con respecto a las bobinas espero que me digas bien como hacerlas.ahh el pcb que esta en el foro esta bien eso de que esten cara a cara las pistas de las placas,no le afecta en nada.bueno saludos y suerte con el amplificador.


----------



## huki (Jul 14, 2008)

amigos alguien me puede ayudar con el amplificador de 400w no se cuantas vueltas tienen esas bobinas ni tanpoco el diametro del alambre ni el grozor de las mismas tanto para el de 200 como para el de 400w,ahh que amperaje tiene que tener el transformador.


----------



## //matias// (Ago 31, 2008)

hola amigos... como va? bueno estoy empesando a armar mi segndo proyecto.. y rondando me encontre con este amplificador esta muy bueno.... y muy efecas me gustaria armarlo.... me podrian pasar los esquematicos asi los pueda empesar bueno muchas gracias... otra cosa.. el transformador que usan de cuanto es? bueno espero una respuesta.. saludos matias

pd: a que le llaman pcb? a la placa terminada, con la ubicacion de cada componente ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2008)

sip, es una lionda etapa, pero les digo, segun lo que me estuvieron contando en otros post, hay amplificador de 10000+10000 watts reales!, que entran en un chasis de dvd! y q cuestan solo 6000 dolares.

mientras tanto, yo como un boludo hacindo una melody de 400+400 y q me costo un huevo, es enorme, pesadisima, carisima.

jeje, es todo broma, no creo q esas potencias existan siquiera. son cuentos, y bien chinos.

sigan con las melodys y las peaveys.

no encuentro lo de las bobinas...dios!


----------



## //matias// (Ago 31, 2008)

dj draco vos estas haciendo el melody? me lo podrias pasar... q problema tenes con las bobinas no sabes hacer o cual es tu prob.. bueno espero que me puedas pasar los circuitos del melodi.. el el transformador q estas usando de cuantos .. bueno espero tu respueta... 
saludos 
matias


----------



## cevv (Nov 24, 2008)

Estoy por terminar este proyecto (melody).  Hace varios meses que lo empece, pero por dinero, lo deje a un lado.  He aqui algunas imagenes....
La verdad lo he probado anteriormente, y me ha encantado...


----------



## oZon (Feb 18, 2009)

holas ya esta en pleno funcionamiento el melody 400 y como no tenia un protector de cortocircuitos le diseñe uno y le dio bien no afecta a la potencia de  salida esta posteado en 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-400w-melody-alguien-armo-6710/

saludos 

oZon


----------



## SuprAgnt86 (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro,mi duda va por el lado de la bobina del melody de 400w,me gustaria saber los datos de esta para poder construirla (diametro del alambre y del nucleo y el numero de vueltas) el amigo DJ DRACO posteo algo relacionado "el alambre para esas bobinas debe ser de 2mm de diametro algo gruesito, y creo que son 14 vueltas sobre aire de 1 pulgada y media algo asi." pero creo que no estaba muy seguro,si alguien tiene la información y quiera entregarla de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## jlpua (Ene 28, 2010)

Buenas noches compañeros yo trabaje una tarjeta parecida y con buenos resultados tengo los borradores de la placa y lo mas pronto lo subire trabaja 50+/- a 2.5 hasta 10 Amp con transistores 2SC3858 a 200v


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola a tod chicos de la comunidad, les escribo porque tenia una pequeÑa duda, cual de las dos configuraciones para amplificadores es mejor, la complementaria o la no complementaria;;;;;;????? Lo que pasa es que tengo una baquela para una etapa con transistores npn 2sc3858 por ambos canales, y una baquela para una etapa paratransistores complementarias y me gustaria saber cual de las dos utilizar, cual de las dos se desempeÑa mejor..... Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.....


----------



## palomo (Jun 22, 2010)

En la actualidad y con la tecnologia que ya se a alcanzado en la fabricacion de transistores ambas configuraciones son buenas, la complementaria ocupa transistores NPN y PNP y la cuasicomplementaria puros NPN, asi que no pierdas la cabeza pensando cual es mejor, ambas son buenas.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 23, 2010)

muchas gracias palomo por tu respuestas, voy armar un amplificador con este mismo esquema de ladelec con 8 transistores con 2sa5200 por lo que tengo que tener un voltaje que este mas por debajo de los 75 voltios.... ya compre las chapas estandar para construir el nucleo y armar  un transformador para este amplificador, ahora la fuente que deseo diseñar va a ser de 60 voltios de continua, sera que este nivel de voltaje estara bien para estos transistores de salida??????? gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## mcou (Jun 27, 2010)

hola ese amplificador se ve muy bien puedes subir unas fotos de los transistores de salida por favor


----------



## Mdavidh (Nov 27, 2010)

hola, acabo de armar este amplificador y esa vaina si suena excelente y con buena calidad, y eso que no le tengo puesto transistores originales


----------



## cesar18 (Ene 8, 2011)

hola a todos amigos del foro, pasa que tengo una duda con la tarjeta de ladelec complementaria ¿ en el esquematico dice que + 75vcc y -75vcc pienso yo que entonces sumando las dos vcc seria 150 vcc corrijanme si no es asi.
es la duda que tengo les agradesco a todos me repondan esta pregunta salu2

aca esta la imagen adjuntoVer el archivo adjunto 8050

pregunta extra que pasaria si la resistencia de 0.2 homios que esta en los colectores de los 2sa1494 la colocamos en los emisores a 0v es como siempre veo la etapa de potencia espero respondan mi duda gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2011)

cesar18 dijo:


> ¿ en el esquematico dice que + 75vcc y -75vcc pienso yo que entonces sumando las dos vcc seria 150 vcc corrijanme si no es asi.


Matemáticamente, la diferencia entre los rieles de alimentación es 75V-(-75V)=150V. Es correcto lo que decís.


cesar18 dijo:


> pregunta extra que pasaria si la resistencia de 0.2 homios que esta en los colectores de los 2sa1494 la colocamos en los emisores...


Entonces tendrías un diseño correcto. Van entre la salida y los emisores de los PNP.


cesar18 dijo:


> ...a 0v es como siempre veo la etapa de potencia...


Eso sí sería un error grande. No van a 0V, sino a la salida.

Saludos


----------



## cesar18 (Ene 11, 2011)

bueno amigo gracias por las respuesta pero ahora se me genera otra duda.

como ya se que 75V-(-75V)=150V.

entonces la duda es esta: yo no creo que los transistores tip41 y tip 42 aguante el voltage base - colector ( sin disipador) creo yo que estos se trabajarian un tiempo y luego de este se destruyan por la temperatura.
y los 2sc 2229 son de alto voltaje pero igual se calientan bastante que creo pueden dañarse 
entonces quisiera me ayudaran con estos transistores he pensado en los d401 y b546 por los tip41 y 42 
en el caso de los 2229 no se que pueda usar para que tengan mas voltage y trabaje mas en reposo.Ver el archivo adjunto 8050


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

De nada y ¿en qué número de post está el esquema al que hacés referencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

OJO , que los diagramas del mensaje 4 , copiado en el 52 y 54 es el *Complementario* que tiene mal las resistencias de emisor y a mi entender debería llevar un díodo más para el bias :

http://ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/299-amplificador-de-400-w-stereo-complementario.html

El *Cuasi Complementario* es éste :

http://ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/46-amplificador-de-400-w-stereo.html

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

Con la edición incluyendo el esquema, veamos:



cesar18 dijo:


> entonces la duda es esta: yo no creo que los transistores tip41 y tip 42 aguante el voltage base - colector ( sin disipador) creo yo que estos se trabajarian un tiempo y luego de este se destruyan por la temperatura.
> y los 2sc 2229 son de alto voltaje pero igual se calientan bastante que creo pueden dañarse
> entonces quisiera me ayudaran con estos transistores he pensado en los d401 y b546 por los tip41 y 42
> en el caso de los 2229 no se que pueda usar para que tengan mas voltage y trabaje mas en reposo.



Los TIP41-42 *C* (es importante que el sufijo sea esa letra) soportan 100Vce y si la letra fuera D o E, más tensión todavía. Podrían andar, pero sí, es mejor si pudieran manejar más tensión.
Lo del disipador no tiene nada que ver con la tensión máxima, sino con la disipación. Si los TIP necesitan uno, el reemplazo también.

Por transistores mirá los MPSA42/92, los MJE340/350 y los MJE15032/33 y sus hermanos. Y cuidado con los pinouts 

Saludos


----------



## jouleglez (Ene 14, 2011)

Alguien sabe la respuesta de frecuencia del amplificador LADELEC????

Desde ya gracias...........


----------



## cesar18 (Ene 15, 2011)

compañeros ya monte todo el ampli ladelec, y le hices la pruebas sin parlante y con el bombillo en serie y todo bien. luego de eso le conecte el parlante y le puse señal y amplifica. pero senti un olor caliente y toque el disipador y esta hirviendo y lo apague para dejar reposar.
cuando ya estaba frio lo prendi otra vez sin señal y no presenta ruido de ningun tipo y espere un momento aver si con la carga se calentaba y asi fue. alcanzas altas temperaturas sin tener señal en la entrada y la carga es de 8 hmios.
acuerdense que la tengo trabajando a 130 dc
creo que es mucha tension para es tarjeta corrijanme si estoy equivocado y diganme cual es el voltaje ideal para trabajarla para entonces modificar el tranfo de una vez gracias

Ver el archivo adjunto 8050

sera que con 80 vac estara bien. siendo mas o menos unos 110vdc


----------



## germanlego (Ene 19, 2011)

fijate en el diagrama dice que +-75v es decir 150v dc recuerda la formula es w= v*I


----------



## shiru25 (Ene 25, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo tengo el pcb de la melody de 400watts, que esta completo y probado. no se cual es la etapa de ladelec. este esta en stereo. los transistores de potencia, son los mj15003 y 15004 de motorola, y van colocados en los disipadores de calor, que deben ser enormes!
> 
> aqui esta el esquema, por mensaje t mando el circuito. :evil:




Hola, me podrias envir a mi tambien el esquema, tambien me preguntaba si era de 400w por  canal o 200w por canal, la verdad lo necesito urgente, ahhh, y que tan duro suena ?? gracias


----------



## germanlego (Ene 25, 2011)

cevv dijo:


> SAludos.
> Fijense  la  pcb´ que  solicito  es la de este  esquema



SALUDOS cevv

el diagrma de conecionado es para esta pcb


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Mar 31, 2011)

cevv dijo:


> SAludos.
> Fijense  la  pcb´ que  solicito  es la de este  esquema



esa pcb no anda yo la replique y la hice varias veces y no anda


----------



## djtony2010 (Jun 16, 2011)

oye tengo una placa original ladelec la cual es la misma zener suena bien y es bien estable lo que me molesta de todo esto son las modificaciones que aparecen en muchos planos y pcb en componentes que no existen .... ya verán que la voy a montar acá la tengo sonando con 6 2sc5200 3 por rama y suena bien a 4 ohmio poca disipacion  con 53+53 filtrados si alguien tiene una pregunta digame...


----------



## luisarnoldo (Jun 19, 2011)

djtony2010 dijo:


> oye tengo una placa original ladelec la cual es la misma zener suena bien y es bien estable lo que me molesta de todo esto son las modificaciones que aparecen en muchos planos y pcb en componentes que no existen .... ya verán que la voy a montar acá la tengo sonando con 6 2sc5200 3 por rama y suena bien a 4 ohmio poca disipacion  con 53+53 filtrados si alguien tiene una pregunta digame...



bien soy de guatemal yo arme la placa de ladelec pero no funsiona bien se la puse a una conzola para microfonos y suena feo como si estubiera despolarizada si fueran tan amables de proporsionarme la lista de materiales se los agradesere porque los componentes que aparesen en el diagrama barian con los de la pbc grasias


----------



## djtony2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Transistor       2SC3858 Sanken  (4)

TIP 42 (2)

Tip 41 (1)

2SA733  (2)

2SC2229  (2)


R1                            33K  
R2                            6.8K  
R3                            56K 
R4 Y R6                   3.3K     
R5                            2.2K   
R7 Y R12              120  OH  
R8                              10K 
R9                              56K  
R10                           33Oh
R11 Y R13             560 OH    
R14 Y R15             150Oh     1W  
R16,17, 18 y 19     0,2Oh   de 5 a 10W

C2                           2.2MF 50V 
C4 Y C5                   10PF 
C1 YC7                  100MF A 100V 
C6 Y C8 Y C3        470PF 
C3                         100PF   (Sugerido por el amigo San Cacho ya que no figura en  schematic)


Puente Rectificador    35A   400V

Filtrado  (2)             10.000MF  80V


D2, D3 y D4              1N4004	    
Zener 18V                1N5248B

ya esta casi lista dentro de poco subo las fotos


----------



## gabo74 (Jun 23, 2011)

saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro les solicito una ayuda arme la tarjeta monofonica de ladelec de 400W con los dos integrados 2sc3858 pero tengo el problema que el sonido se distorsiona, revizando toque al tiempo el tip 41 y el tip 42  y se quita este problema, que puede ocasionar esta distorcion? 
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## germanlego (Jun 26, 2011)

gabo74 dijo:


> saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro les solicito una ayuda arme la tarjeta monofonica de ladelec de 400W con los dos integrados 2sc3858 pero tengo el problema que el sonido se distorsiona, revizando toque al tiempo el tip 41 y el tip 42  y se quita este problema, que puede ocasionar esta distorcion?
> gracias por su ayuda



saludos gabo74 prueva cambiando los condensadores de lenteja que van a los tip, fijate que la placa sea complementaria o la cuasicomplementaria asi mismo son los integrados todos positivos o todos negativos o combinados.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 26, 2011)

germanlego dijo:


> SALUDOS cevv
> 
> el diagrma de conecionado es para esta pcb



Hola germanlego te refieres a la intervención numero cuatro ce Cevv
y esta seria la imagen



djtony2010 dijo:


> Transistor       2SC3858 Sanken  (4)
> 
> TIP 42 (2)
> 
> ...


Djtony seria genial si nos pasa los compentes exactos, el pcb y fotitos para chequear
sera un magnifico aporte para este foro


----------



## djtony2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

amigos este circuito por sus inciertos de cuales son los componentes ha causado muchas controversias tanto por el valor del componente y por la posición como verán existen muchos modelos de pcb y posiciones... en mi caso yo poseo una original zener y no se preocupen dentro de poco subiré el pcb con los componentes funciona 100% pero hay componentes allí que no están en el plano ladelec y en muchas que están por allí ... no desesperen dentro de poco la subiré... ya tengo el pcb solo tengo que agregarle el valor de los componente

saludos dentro de poco la subire... saludos a todos los colegas... y gracias....


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 25, 2011)

Este amplificador lo an mencionado varias veces en el foro en distintas partes 
enlace: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 26, 2011)

Señores este circuito puede llegar a mas potencia por ejemplo a 300 watts, por canal. adicionando transistores mj 15003, si es posible ¿como seria la conexion?


----------



## luisarnoldo (Ago 23, 2011)

cevv dijo:


> Alguien en este  foro  podria  conseguirme si es  muy  amable   la  pcb´   del  amplificador de 400w de www.ladelec.com   pero  la  pcb que  necesito  es la del  amplificador  que  usa  transistores de salida   complementario.     ya que la cuasi-complementario  esta  en esa misma  web.
> Si  alguien la  posee porfavor envienmela  por  correo,  por  mensaje  privado,  o  si  quiere  puede  publicarla  aqui.
> La  verdad  es que  llevo  meses  esperando  esa  pcb´ al  igual  que  la  pcb´ del  preamplificador de esa misma web.
> 
> gracias  es  todo!


 Aqui te mando un amplificador que localise en internet miralo o perdon mirenlo todos los del foro aver que les parese y si se puede realizar y por supuesto aumentarle de potencia es mi primera intervencion en el foro quisiera aser una observacion e visto muchos planos de amplificadores de audio unos modificados y otros no que ya no se save cual es cual en una opinion muy personal no se si en lo posible pudieramos todos juntos marcar los que no funsionan para asi ir depurando un poco el tema y dejar nada mas los unicos que si funcionan ya que no gastariamos dinero por gusto en armar una cosa que no es funcional agradesco de antemano la atencion prestada tratare en lo posible suvir mas datos que dios los vendiga desde la ciudad de guatemala los saluda luis arnoldo


----------



## mcou (Ago 24, 2011)

saludos ese amplificador yo lo arme y la verdad que responde muy bien tiene exelente sonido y linpio


----------



## fas0 (Ago 24, 2011)

mcou dijo:


> saludos ese amplificador yo lo arme y la verdad que responde muy bien tiene exelente sonido y linpio



se encuentra disponible el pcb de la fuente de ese amplificador?


----------



## mcou (Oct 16, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> se encuentra disponible el pcb de la fuente de ese amplificador?


no ya que los filtro van motados en la misma tarjeta el transformados es de 33+33 alternos y dos filtros de 8,400/63v para el transformador 211 vueltas con alambre calibre 20 para el primario y 122 vueltas con alambre calibre 15 para el secundario. nota un núcleo de 3.8 por 6 centímetros

disculpen la demora


----------



## lucksort (Ago 7, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> Alguien en este  foro  podria  conseguirme si es  muy  amable   la  pcb´   del  amplificador de 400w de www.ladelec.com   pero  la  pcb que  necesito  es la del  amplificador  que  usa  transistores de salida   complementario.     ya que la cuasi-complementario  esta  en esa misma  web.
> Si  alguien la  posee porfavor envienmela  por  correo,  por  mensaje  privado,  o  si  quiere  puede  publicarla  aqui.
> La  verdad  es que  llevo  meses  esperando  esa  pcb´ al  igual  que  la  pcb´ del  preamplificador de esa misma web.
> 
> gracias  es  todo!



te hago una pequeña consulta yo estoy armando el preamplificador el famoso estereo con control de volumen que postearon mas abajo una foto de como queda ya montado pero mi consulta es el pcb la plaqueta que postearon realmente es de ese pre porque no tiene los mismo elementos, y tampoco se bien cuales son los componentes podrias vos facilitar mi situacion ?,  desde ya gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## cevv (Ago 9, 2012)

@lucksort en este foro hay un pre mucho mas "Eficiente" por asi decirlo... busca el preamplificador de tupolev que este en este foro... yo he armado los 2 y este ultimo es realmente excelente! te lo recomiendo..
saludos


----------



## lucksort (Ago 10, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> @lucksort en este foro hay un pre mucho mas "Eficiente" por asi decirlo... busca el preamplificador de tupolev que este en este foro... yo he armado los 2 y este ultimo es realmente excelente! te lo recomiendo..
> saludos



te agradesco, buscando encontre este post  : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

solo una consulta tenes idea cual sera el tamaño de la plaqueta ¿?


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 10, 2012)

lucksort dijo:


> te agradesco, buscando encontre este post  :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
> 
> solo una consulta tenes idea cual sera el tamaño de la plaqueta ¿?



Sigue usando el buscador que encontraras un nanotutorial de redimencionar un pcb


----------



## cevv (Ago 10, 2012)

lucksort dijo:


> una consulta tenes idea cual sera el tamaño de la plaqueta ¿?



Saludos compañeros! veras ese es el pre que te comente, pero el detalle con el son los potenciometros que son largos... la primera vez q lo hice tube que adaptar los potenciometros a la placa...
aca te subo 2 rediseños con la pcb para potes normales y al tamaño real...


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 10, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> Saludos compañeros! veras ese es el pre que te comente, pero el detalle con el son los potenciometros que son largos... la primera vez q lo hice tube que adaptar los potenciometros a la placa...
> aca te subo 2 rediseños con la pcb para potes normales y al tamaño real...



Utilizando un poco el buscador los hubieras encontrado pero igual ya te la hicieron más facil; sube fotos y comentarios cuando termines uno de ellos


----------



## cevv (Ago 10, 2012)

Opino lo mismo que el compañero @sergiod!  sube fotos cuando termines!
ah otra cosa, dependiendo del que hagas si vez que audio "se va" cuando lo enciendas y fluctue, invierte la polaridad de lo electroliticos  que estan entre los 2 IC que estan proximos...
bueno creo que lo demas lo debes hacer tu 
saludos


----------



## felipeskate (Sep 18, 2012)

rssivan dijo:


> te paso otro pcb del melody de 400w ademas unas fotitos de la placa armada. esta pote es excelente, armala sin miedo te va a sorprender. saludos



Amigo, una consulta, la medida de la placa cual es, y el transformador es con Punto medio ? 
si es así que tipo de fuente se puede ocupar ?


----------

